# New Member - Need help buying new scroll saw!!!



## Sarito (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am taking up new hobby of creating wooden boxes, puzzle boxex etc. I have bought books... now looking for scroll saw. Any help is much appreciated.

On the cheaper side - I am looking at these two:
Axminster AWVFS Variable Speed Fretsaw - £86.50
SIP 16" - £97.95

On the expensive side (atleast for me..)
Axminster AWSS-18 Flex Scroll Saw - £177.50 -- although some reviews claim the vibration is bad.

Which one of the above is better? Or any other suggestions??

Thanks in advance

Sarito


----------



## puzzler (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Sarito
Welcome to the forum.I do not know much about the saw's you mention.
personally I use a hegner. Record power british company have a 16" variable speed well within your budget more info on their website 
Regards Puzzler


----------



## Blister (13 Aug 2011)

Hello and welcome

Have you thought about buying used ?

You can pick up top quality used saws off ebay / preloved / Gumtree etc

I always advise buying the best you can afford as quality will work and last better 

Dont forget also that a saw is only as good as the blades you use , so again quality blades are a must 

I have this saw for sale at the moment post591275.html#p591275

Good luck 

Allen


----------



## Mouse (13 Aug 2011)

Hi Serito and welcome to the forum.

I have the SIP and find it a nice little saw. It is a slightly refined version of the Axminster AWVFS. If you do a search of the forum I did a couple of write ups on it


----------



## Sarito (18 Aug 2011)

Blister":3v7nvnq2 said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Have you thought about buying used ?
> 
> ...




Thanks Allen, I haven't really thought about buying a used one. I know nothing about scroll saw, so I am still investigating. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Sarito (18 Aug 2011)

Mouse":ccjvgqag said:


> Hi Serito and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have the SIP and find it a nice little saw. It is a slightly refined version of the Axminster AWVFS. If you do a search of the forum I did a couple of write ups on it



Thank you very much, Mick!! I will read through your posts.

What is your opinion on 'Axminster AWSS-18 Flex Scroll Saw - £177.50', Is it better than SIP or Is there anything better for this price range? 

Thank you.


----------



## Sarito (18 Aug 2011)

puzzler":5a5vk68m said:


> Hi Sarito
> Welcome to the forum.I do not know much about the saw's you mention.
> personally I use a hegner. Record power british company have a 16" variable speed well within your budget more info on their website
> Regards Puzzler



Thank you Puzzler, I will check it out!!


----------



## Sarito (18 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone,

just found this offer for Einhell scrollsaw..

http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p1013010/ ... _info.html

Is it worth considering?

Thanks for your help, 
Sarito.


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Aug 2011)

I have had the use of many scroll saws at schools and colleges. None have impressed me as much as the Hegners. It was my most expensive purchase over25 years ago from a wood show in Bristol. I bought hundreds of blades at the time , Pibeco and Goldschneke and Gottfried I think. Always buy the best you can afford, then 10% more. The worst thing I bought for the saw was a hold down arm.


----------



## Blister (18 Aug 2011)

Sarito":3fdl4o3u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> just found this offer for Einhell scrollsaw..
> 
> ...



Thats a new one to me :? 

Must be real good if they cant sell them and are offering 76% discount #-o


----------



## Mouse (18 Aug 2011)

Never heard of this make but the specs are good, with that amount of discount I wonder if it is end of line.
If I was in the market, I would snatch their hand off.


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Aug 2011)

The weight is sometimes a good indication of ...how heavy it is.


----------

